# German Shepherd Waits Weeks For Murdered Owner To Come Home



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The bond a man and his best friend shared was put on full display in Houston when a loyal dog waited patiently for weeks for his owner to come home after he was killed while working at a convenience store. Neighbors saw the German Shepherd waiting at the front gate to the apartment complex where he lived with his owner, 54-year-old Hatem Abuharbid, who was killed during a robbery on Feb. 7.
“You could just tell that he was a lost dog,” neighbor Cassandra Eubanks, who lives nearby, told ABC owned station KTRK-TV in Houston.
“He would follow the cars and when he would realize that it was not his owner’s car, he would just stand there and look helpless,” Eubanks added.
Abuharbid was shot in the thigh when two men robbed the Kay-B convenience store where he worked in Houston, police said in a press release. The bullet pierced an artery in his leg and Abuharbid later died at the hospital.
But, there was no way for Abuharbid’s German Shepherd to know any of this had happened.
“Of course he’s confused because he doesn’t know what’s going on, Eubanks said. “He hadn’t seen his owner in two weeks.”
Residents at the apartment complex left food and water for Abuharbid’s dog, but he wouldn’t go near anyone, KTRK-TV reported. It took a Good Samaritan and her own dog to coax the orphaned pup away from the apartment on Monday.
“It just broke my heart to hear that the poor animal lost his owner, his best friend,” Maranda Perez told KTRK-TV.



German Shepherd waits weeks for murdered owner to come home - WTOP


A GSD waited two weeks for its deceased owner to return home. They love us so much its heart-breaking when they don't know someone they love isn't coming back. Dogs are just devoted to the end and that's why stories like this make us feel for them.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sad.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

They're even better than us. There are similar stories from all the world. A couple of years ago, a Shepherd mix in Italy whose owner died would go to the church every day to wait for her.

Dogs are like children. They can't grasp what death is but they know someone is missing, they think they'll see them again. One feels sorry for the dog because they don't understand a reunion will never happen. Any one who tells you animals don't have souls has never met a broken dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This story reminds me of the movie hatchi a real tear jerker. I think the people that say dogs have no souls probably never owned a dog. I love that old twighlight zone episode about heaven and dogs.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hatchi is yet another movie that I saw once, felt that I must have the DVD, but have never been able to watch again. It was so sad that it literally made my heart ache.


----------



## jtaylor20 (Feb 25, 2016)

Very Sad


----------



## rileydog (Dec 1, 2015)

Dogs need closure too


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

So sad for this guy. Hope he gets taken care of.









I'm a big baby this week. Read this post and the tears started flowing. My boy came over to where I was laying on the couch. He rested his head on my shoulder and I gave him a big hug. He kissed away my tears and I could just feel how much he loved me and how devoted he was.

Then I remembered I busted him drinking from the toilet earlier and the moment was ruined.


----------



## woopiee (Jan 15, 2019)

That's a piety story..(


----------

